# Otter Team Wild Shelters



## cbgale2 (Oct 21, 2008)

Anybody seen anyone selling these around the State? I really like the looks of these, but what you pay for shipping online is so high. 
http://www.marinegeneralcatalog.com/index.php?l=product_detail&p=3174


----------



## clarkj2416 (Dec 9, 2008)

Bass pro has them on their site. I haven't been to the store lately to know if they have them in stock or not. I just noticed the price difference though. Bass pro is 399.00 compared to where you found it for 289.00 maybe they will price match.


----------



## cbgale2 (Oct 21, 2008)

Basspro only shows the two person on their site plus Id like to see one in person, touch it, feel it, and not pay $150 to ship it.


----------



## Matt V (Dec 8, 2004)

Here is there list of dealer's for Michigan. They do look pretty nice, I think they were using these on Linder's Angling Edge fishing show.

http://www.otteroutdoors.com/dealers/mi.htm


----------



## cbgale2 (Oct 21, 2008)

Well, I emailed Team Wild from their website to see who was their closest dealer to Grand Rapids. All they gave me was a tractor supply web address and the closest location was on the other side of the Lake in Wisconsin. I then asked if their was anyone closer and the reply I got was that it was their biggest seller of the shelters???? So I replied and said I was looking for someone in Michigan who sold them, so thanks anyways. No reply back. So I thought Id try and email Otter and see if they knew who sold them..... nope... nevermind..... same email contact. 

They are full of it anyways, Jays Sporting goods carrys the 2 man Team Wild shelter, but only the 2 man version. So there is someone in Michigan who sells their stuff, just not the one Im looking for. Guess I can scratch them off my list.


----------



## Backlasher (Jan 8, 2009)

I was at Bass pro shops two weeks ago. I had looked at that shanty. the sales clerk in the ice fishing dept.He had talked me out of buying it. He had said that the shelter wasn't the best for the money that I was going to pay for it. for a few dollars more the frabil trekker dlx was much better. that's what I ended up buying. I bought it at gander mtn. $399.99 it has padded boat seats that swivel and a free towing cover with it which would cost an extra $50.00 every where else. Just my 2cnts.


----------



## nick 74 (Dec 4, 2008)

Cabelas has the Team Wild 2. looked ok. bench seat could fit 2 and maybe a kid. didnt get a very close look ended up with the frabil predator. Its very heavy but very tough.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Backlasher said:


> I was at Bass pro shops two weeks ago. I had looked at that shanty. the sales clerk in the ice fishing dept.He had talked me out of buying it. He had said that the shelter wasn't the best for the money that I was going to pay for it. for a few dollars more the frabil trekker dlx was much better. that's what I ended up buying. I bought it at gander mtn. $399.99 it has padded boat seats that swivel and a free towing cover with it which would cost an extra $50.00 every where else. Just my 2cnts.


Sales clerk in the ice fishing dept. pulled one over on ya, for some reason or another. As far as quality goes,, Otter is on the top end of spectrum, Frabill is more towards the bottom.


----------



## sarge300 (Nov 2, 2007)

Probably trying to move old stock  From what i heard from people the otter shacks are built better.


----------



## iceman10 (Jun 24, 2006)

I believe i saw these in the Sportsman Guide ,i found them doing search for ice fishing.I think they were $314.00 if you are a club member $349.00 if you are not a member.Good luck


----------



## cbgale2 (Oct 21, 2008)

iceman10 said:


> I believe i saw these in the Sportsman Guide ,i found them doing search for ice fishing.I think they were $314.00 if you are a club member $349.00 if you are not a member.Good luck


 
The kick in the behind is the shipping cost when trying to order these things online, thats why I was trying to find a store with them.


----------



## sarge300 (Nov 2, 2007)

......


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

cbgale2 said:


> The kick in the behind is the shipping cost when trying to order these things online, thats why I was trying to find a store with them.


Where is Comstock Park??

I agree, the shipping kinda blows, but a lot of sporting goods stores sell the sleds and not the shanty part. You might be able to pick the right size sled from a local store, then order the house and dodge a little bit on the shipping. 

Honestly though, when I was looking for a shanty, I didn't even want an Otter, I wanted a Clam or Frabill. Through a couple of years of extensive research, I came to a pretty solid conclusion that Otter was the way to go. One of the things I constantly did,, was searched for used shanties through every avenue I could think of, internet, newspapers, etc... I NEVER came across an Otter for sale. That was very telling to me.


----------



## cbgale2 (Oct 21, 2008)

William H Bonney said:


> Where is Comstock Park??


North side of Grand Rapids


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

cbgale2 said:


> North side of Grand Rapids


Maybe, if you find one somewhere, you could give someone a couple bucks to go buy it and meet you halfway or something..?


----------



## cbgale2 (Oct 21, 2008)

William H Bonney said:


> Maybe, if you find one somewhere, you could give someone a couple bucks to go buy it and meet you halfway or something..?


You offering? :lol: Got a friend in the UP I was trying to talk into strapping one on the roof of her car and then making a minor detour on her way to Ohio. She didnt go for it.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

cbgale2 said:


> You offering? :lol: Got a friend in the UP I was trying to talk into strapping one on the roof of her car and then making a minor detour on her way to Ohio. She didnt go for it.


I'm about 2 hours east and a little south of you. Find one near me and I'd see what I could do to help out..:chillin:


----------



## LT1 (Mar 7, 2007)

I own the Team Wild 2 man house and its great! My buddy and I used it a ton last year and it's held up really well. We just put on the hyfax runners since we pull it on the pavement alot to get to the lake on the back of the snowmobile.

If you are interested in it, I got mine at Jays and I actually will be driving down past Comstock Park to get to Holland next week(Mon). PM me if you are interested in getting that shanty.


----------



## cbgale2 (Oct 21, 2008)

LT1 said:


> If you are interested in it, I got mine at Jays and I actually will be driving down past Comstock Park to get to Holland next week(Mon). PM me if you are interested in getting that shanty.


Thanks for the offer LT1, Id take you up on it but I checked with Jays and they dont have the one man version, just the two man.


----------



## harleyharry (Mar 3, 2003)

Have you checked with Franks in Linwood. He was selling Otters last year. I had my son pick and Otter Mag Lodge three for me last year. He would be a good drive for you, but a lot less gas money than shipping.

Harry


----------



## Amuzme2 (Jan 1, 2004)

William H Bonney said:


> Sales clerk in the ice fishing dept. pulled one over on ya, for some reason or another. As far as quality goes,, Otter is on the top end of spectrum, Frabill is more towards the bottom.


I really disagree with this statement. See the attached link for my pic's. My Otter was junk! In fact, I just replaced it with a New Frabill Predator.

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=306853


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Amuzme2 said:


> I really disagree with this statement. See the attached link for my pic's. My Otter was junk! In fact, I just replaced it with a New Frabill Predator.
> 
> http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=306853


I know, I saw that thread and commented.

Like I said before, I'm surprised Otter even has a warranty, or customer service dept. Your case is not the norm, IMO. Watch the threads on here that pop up. For every 1 complaint about Otter,, there's 20 complaints for Clam, Frabill, etc... No biggie though,, we can disagree, I'm fine with that. :chillin:


----------



## Amuzme2 (Jan 1, 2004)

William H Bonney said:


> I know, I saw that thread and commented.
> 
> Like I said before, I'm surprised Otter even has a warranty, or customer service dept. Your case is not the norm, IMO. Watch the threads on here that pop up. For every 1 complaint about Otter,, there's 20 complaints for Clam, Frabill, etc... No biggie though,, we can disagree, I'm fine with that. :chillin:


No worries William.... We can agree to disagree!

I wanted to make sure that anyone in the market to purchase an expensive Shanty has both sides of the story... Fortunately, I can back my "Otter is Junk" claim with actual photos of the inferior Otter Outdoors Product. I didn't even state how the zipper seperates when closed and how the square poles stick. 

I suggest everyone in the market go look, touch and feel the shanties you are comparing to buy before you spend the $.

But if you are determined to buy an Otter, my Magnum Lodge will be on Craigslist...as soon as it is finished from the repair shop.:rant:


----------

